# school sports physical without parental approval?



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

our school system requires a triennial physical examination for boys in high school sports that have not yet hit puberty, and our DS falls into this because when he had his initial exam he had yet to have hit puberty. He has marginally started puberty since then, but thats not the issue.

He was supposed to have an exam in march, per the outlined scheduled period. They sent us a form home that we was supposed to sign and return, or sign and return as that we would get a private pediatrician to do the physical. We completely forgot about the form. Today he was called to the school nurses office and given the physical, along with the other boys that was required to have one at this stage for various reasons.

The interesting thing is, we never sent back the form... We was planning on sending it back, but we never did..

Is this legal? Would you be upset over it?


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing invasive, e.g needle sticks, anything into an orifice IYKWIM = no problem. Otherwise, I'd be perturbed.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laoxinat* 
Nothing invasive, e.g needle sticks, anything into an orifice IYKWIM = no problem. Otherwise, I'd be perturbed.


Just the standard questions about weird rashes, infections, surgeries,
headaches. Standard measurements height, weight, body fat, arm span. Standard visual inspection .. hands, feet, legs, arms, chest, stomach , hernia check and tanner staging

I'm not really that upset.. I'm just awed that they would do it without the consent form signed.


----------



## Petronella (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd be slightly ticked, but as it's not something beyond the basics, I probably wouldn't complain.


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

I would complain but I frequently get into scraps with school nurses. I think they totally overstepped their scope here.
OTOH, they did save you (or your insurance company) the cost of an office visit.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Another way to look at it is my dd at age 14 has access to all forms of control and abortion services WITHOUT the need for my permission. I don't want to debate the pros and cons of that. I just wanted you to know (or remind you) that kids these days are given access to many a medical services with no parental permission needed. Me thinks his physical falls under that category.


----------



## christina78 (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petronella* 
I'd be slightly ticked, but as it's not something beyond the basics, I probably wouldn't complain.

I agree. I would be irritated that they didn't even call and inform you first.


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

You might have consented by allowing him to play sports implicitly. Was there a permission form for sports? Did it allow them to treat him under some circumstances? You were notified that an exam would happen and didn't fill out the form? You had a right to decline via the form and did not do it? I am not sure legally there is a problem. I know many schools do the height and weight checks along with scholiosis screening, etc without parental consent.

As long as they didn't assault him and he consented (this does not sound invassive in the least bit) it's probably kosher. Although I would want to read through everything before saying it's okay. Realistically speaking if you didn't send in the form they probably thought you wanted it and wouldn't be able to give it to him later (docs only there for the day). Good questions though. I can totally see circumstances where something like this would be totally illegal just by changing some of the circumstances...


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I may be the naysayer here, but I am opposed to *all* school health care services save medication dispenstion as ordered by an outside physician, care of an ill child or care of an injury, and of course emergency medical care. I feel it completely imposes on parent's rights. Schools should be completely separate from the health care field. To mix the two is just to dangerous to parent's rights in my opinion.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

I will post the form.. This entire form was filled out. its a full standard physical, but i kinda think its moderately invasive.

Quote:

Ohio State High School League

Student Name: _________________________________ Birth Date: __________ Age:____ Gender: M / F
Address:__________________________________________ ____________________________________________
Home Telephone: _____ -_____ -________
School: ______________________________ Grade: ____ Sports: ___________________________________

I certify that the above student has been medically evaluated and is deemed to be physically fit to: (Check One Box)

(1) Participate in all school interscholastic activities without restrictions.
(2) Participate in any activity not noted below.

(3) Requires further evaluation before a final recommendation can be made.
Additional recommendations for the school or parents: _____________________________________________
(4) Not cleared for:
All Sports Specific Sports____________________________________________

Reason: __________________________________________________ ________________________________

I have examined the above named student and completed the Sports Qualifying Physical Exam as required by the Ohio State High School League.
A copy of the physical exam is on record in my office and can be made available to the school at the request of the parents.
Attending Physician Signature:________________________________________ _______ Date of Exam:__________

Print Physician Name: ___________________________________
Address: ______________________________________________
Office Telephone: _____ -_____ -________

SCHOOLYEAR 2007-2008 IS AFTER JUNE 15,2007
PHYSICIAN MUST SIGN AND DATE PHYSICAL EXAM FORM.

IMMUNIZATIONS [tD (required by age 14 or entry to 9th grade) ; MMR (2 required); hep B (3 required); varicella (or history of disease); poliomyelitis;
influenza]
Up-to-date (see attached school documentation)

Not up-to-date / Specify________________________________
IMMUNIZATIONS GIVEN TODAY: __________________________________________________ ___________________

EMERGENCY INFORMATION
Allergies_________________________________________ _______________________________________
__________________________________________________ ______________________________

Other Information_______________________________________ _________________________________________
__________________________________________________ ______________________________

Emergency Contact:____________________________________ Relationship _________________________
Telephone: (H) _____ -_____ -________ (W) _____ -_____ -________ (C) _____ -_____ -________
Personal Physician____________________________________ Office Telephone _____ -_____ -________

Reference: Preparticipation Physical Evaluation (Third Edition): AAFP, AAP, AMSSM, AOSSM, AOASM ; McGraw-Hill, 2005.

Student Name:_________________________________ Birth Date: __________ Age:____ Gender: M / F
Address:__________________________________________ ____________________________________________
Home Telephone: _____ -_____ -________
School: ______________________________ Grade: ____ Sports: ___________________________________

History

Circle Y for Yes or N for No Circle Question Number ( 1. etc) of questions for which the answer is unknown.

1. Has a doctor ever denied or restricted your participation in sports for any reason or told you to give up sports?.. Y / N
2. Do you have an ongoing medical condition (like diabetes or asthma)? ............. Y / N
3. Are you currently taking any prescription or nonprescription (over-the-counter) medicines or pills? ...................... Y / N
List: __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________
4. Do you have allergies to medicines, pollens, foods, or stinging insects?........... Y / N
5. Have you ever passed out or nearly passed out DURING exercise?................ Y / N
6. Have you ever passed out or nearly passed out AFTER exercise? ................... Y / N
7. Have you ever had discomfort, pain, tightness, or pressure in your chest during exercise?................................... Y / N
8. Does your heart race or skip beats during exercise?......................................... Y / N
9. Has a doctor ever told you that you have? (circle): High blood pressure A heart murmur High cholesterol A heart infection Rheumatic fever
10. Has a doctor ever ordered a test for your heart? (for example, ECG, echocardiogram, stress test)..................... Y / N
11. Has anyone in your family died suddenly and unexpectedly for no apparent reason?.......................................... Y / N
12. Does anyone in your family have a heart problem?......................................... Y / N
13. Has any family member or relative died of heart problems or of sudden death before age 50?........................... Y / N
14. Has anyone in your family less than 50 years old had unexplained drowning while swimming or an unexplained car accident? ............................. Y / N
15. Does anyone in your family have Marfan syndrome? ...................................... Y / N
16. Have you ever spent the night in a hospital? .................................................. . Y / N
16a. If Y, Explain ________________________________________________
17. Have you ever had surgery?....................... Y / N
17a. If Y, Explain ________________________________________________
18. Have you ever had an injury, like a sprain, muscle or ligament tear or tendonitis that caused you to miss a practice or game? .............................. Y / N
19. Have you had any broken or fractured bones, or dislocated joints?................ Y / N
20. Have you had a bone/joint injury that required x-rays, MRI, CT, surgery, injections, rehabilitation, physical therapy, a brace, a cast, or crutches? Y / N
If Yes in Questions 18, 19 or 20, please circle the area below:
Head Neck Shoulder Chest Upper Arm Elbow Forearm Hand/Fingers Upper Back Lower Back Hip Thigh Knee Calf/Shin Ankle Foot/Toes
21. Have you ever had a stress fracture?......... Y / N
22. Have you been told that you have or have you had an x-ray for atlantoaxial (neck) instability?............................ Y / N
23. Do you regularly use a brace or assistive device?........................................... Y / N
24. Has a doctor ever told you that you have asthma or allergies?....................... Y / N
25. Do you cough, wheeze, chest tightness, or have difficulty breathing during or after exercise? ............................ Y / N
26. Is there anyone in your family who has asthma? ............................................. Y / N
27. Have you ever used an inhaler or taken asthma medicine?............................ Y / N
28. Do you develop a rash or hives when you exercise?....................................... Y / N
29. Were you born without or are you missing a kidney, an eye, a testicle, or any other organ?................................ Y / N
30. Have you had infectious mononucleosis (mono) within the last month?.......... Y / N
31. Do you have any rashes, pressure sores, or other skin problems?................. Y / N
32. Have you had a herpes skin infection? ...... Y / N
33. Have you ever had a head injury or concussion? ............................................ Y / N
34. Have you been hit in the head and been confused or lost your memory? ....... Y / N
35. Have you ever had a seizure? .................... Y / N
36. Do you have headaches with exercise?..... Y / N
37. Have you ever had numbness, tingling, or weakness in your arms or legs after being hit or falling? ................... Y / N
38. Have you ever been unable to move your arms or legs after being hit or falling? ................................................. Y / N
39. When exercising in the heat, do you have severe muscle cramps or become ill?.............................................. ... Y / N
40. Has a doctor told you that you or someone in your family has sickle cell trait or sickle cell disease?................... Y / N
41. Have you had any problems with your eyes or vision? .................................... Y / N
42. Do you wear glasses or contact lenses?.... Y / N
43. Do you wear protective eyewear, such as goggles or a face shield?.............. Y / N
44. Are you happy with your weight? ................ Y / N
45. Are you trying to gain or lose weight?......... Y / N
46. Has anyone recommended you change your weight or eating habits?............ Y / N
47. Do you limit or carefully control what you eat?.............................................. ... Y / N
48. Do you get tired more quickly than your friends do during exercise?.............. Y / N
49. Do you have any concerns that you would like to discuss with a doctor? ........ Y / N
FEMALES ONLY
50. Have you ever had a menstrual period? .... Y / N
51. How old were you when you had your first menstrual period? yy_____ mm_____
52. How many menstrual periods have you had in the last year? _____

MALES ONLY
53. How old were you when you first noticed pubic hair? yy_____ mm_____
54 Have you ever had a nocturnal emission or other ejaculation? .................................... Y / N
55. How old were you when you had your first nocturnal emission or other ejaculation? yy_____ mm_____

Notes: __________________________________________________ _________________________________________

I do not know of any existing physical or additional health reason that would preclude participation in sports. I certify that the answers to the above questions are true and accurate and I approve participation in athletic activities.

Parent/Guardian Signature ________________________________ Date ____________________

Follow-Up Questions About More Sensitive Issues:

1. Do you feel stressed out or under a lot of pressure?
2. Do you ever feel so sad or hopeless that you stop doing some of your usual activities for more than a few days?
3. Do you feel safe?
4. Have you ever tried cigarette smoking, even 1 or 2 puffs? Do you currently smoke?
5. During the past 30 days, did you use chewing tobacco, snuff, or dip?
6. During the past 30 days, have you had at least 1 drink of alcohol?
7. Have you ever taken steroid pills or shots without a doctor's prescription?
8. Have you ever taken any supplements to help you gain or lose weight or improve your performance?
9. Are you concerned about puberty or any other part of your body that you would like to talk with a doctor about?
10. Question "Risk Behaviors" like guns, seatbelts, unprotected sex, domestic violence, drugs, and others.
Notes About Follow-Up Questions:

 
MEDICAL EXAM

Height _______ Weight ________ BMI _______ % Body fat ______ Arm Span_________ Foot Length _________
Pulse ___________ BP _______ /________ ( _______/ ______ )
Vision: R 20/____ L 20/____ Corrected: Y / N Contacts: Y / N Hearing: R____ L____ (Audiogram or confrontation)

Exam Normal Abnormal Notes Initials*
Appearance Y / N
Skin Y / N

HEENT
Eyes Y / N
Fundoscopic Y / N
Pupils Equal / Unequal
Ears/Nose Y / N
Hearing Y / N
Throat Y / N
Dental Y / N
Lymph Nodes Y / N
Thyroid Y / N
Heart Y / N
Murmurs Y / N
Pulses Y / N
Lungs Y / N
Abdomen Y / N

Genitourinary (Male)
Left Testicle present? Y / N
Right testicle present? Y / N
Circumcised Y / N

If no, foreskin retractable? Y / N
Hypospadias Y / N
Hernia Y / N
Tanner Staging ( I )( II )( III )( IV )( V )
Pubic Hair Staging ( I )( II )( III )( IV )( V )

Genitourinary (Female)
Breast Tanner Staging ( I )( II )( III )( IV )( V )
Genital Tanner Staging ( I )( II )( III )( IV )( V )
Pubic Hair Staging ( I )( II )( III )( IV )( V )

Musculoskeletal
Neck Y / N
Back Y / N
Shoulder/Arm Y / N
Elbow/Forearm Y / N
Wrist/Hand/Fingers Y / N
Hip/Thigh Y / N
Knee Y / N
Leg/Ankle Y / N
Foot/Toes Y / N
Duck Walk Y / N

Notes:

Assessment:

Physical validity period: Annual Bi-Annual Triennal

Next Physical Due: mm____ yy____

Plan:

Immunizations: Up-to-Date Immunize if needed (Required by age 14 or entry to 9th grade: DTaP series plus tD with Pertusis,

4 HIB, 2MMR, 3 HBV, 4 IPV)

Consider Flu Shot (Asthma, winter athletes)

Health maintenance: Lifestyle, health, and safety counseling

Discussed dental care and mouthguard use

Discussed Lead and TB exposure - (Testing indicated / not indicated)

Revised 6/1/07
We have to sign the filled out form, and return it now..


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

OK, that's way to sexually curious. I am going to have to print this out to show people why my kids are not going to go to school.

Give me one good reason that the child has to admit the age of his first nocturnal emission re: playing sports.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
OK, that's way to sexually curious. I am going to have to print this out to show people why my kids are not going to go to school.

Give me one good reason that the child has to admit the age of his first nocturnal emission re: playing sports.

I guess its worth noting, but would most kids even tell the truth on that one?


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
I guess its worth noting, but would most kids even tell the truth on that one?

They might- high schoolers can be pretty candid if they feel comfortable. Regardless, I believe that is way too much information than what is needed for to play a sport. Sexual questions really have nothing to do with an ability to play a sport.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

For a normal sport physical I would not be too bothered but HOLY MOLY that is one personal form... Most of those questions have nothing to do with playing sports... My son just had his sports physical by his ped and while he is only 12 he was not asked 90% of those questions.... Nocturnal emissions.... circ vs. not circ'd...retractable... That is way to personal for a sports physical... Hello it is not like these kids are catching the ball with their penis. That is insane!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
OK, that's way to sexually curious. I am going to have to print this out to show people why my kids are not going to go to school.

Give me one good reason that the child has to admit the age of his first nocturnal emission re: playing sports.

No kiddin'! MAN!


----------



## Crystal Pegasus (Jan 24, 2008)

So, did the physical actually entail any of those sexually related examinations??!! I would be so furious if it did with my kid! And my son would have been mortified! I can't believe all of that cr*p!! It's unacceptably personal and invasive for no apparent reason in a sports physical. It almost borders on abuse (unless there's a really good reason for it)... and could have that kind of effect on a kid I'd think. Well, that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

OK, I was thinking maybe it was like when they test kids' vision at school or look for scoliosis, etc. Because I figured sports physicals are really mainly height, weight, look for possible injury producing conditions (like flat feet or whatever).

But why do they have to know if his foreskin is retractable?? I really can't see that being an issue in a sports contest. Did they check for that??


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow -- Just Wow !!

I can't believe that other parents weren't into the school asap to complain about this form!! Most of these questions are None of their business and have nothing to do with Sports .. and way way to personal !!

Have you spoken to other parents to find out their opinion or if they had any issues with this?

This form crosses a line !!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I personally never want a child of mine examined in any invasive fasion ie pubic area/breast etc. unless I am close by.

I would be pissed honestly. I know I was this year when they did a dental exam on my dd when I didnt want one done. I didnt return the permission form so they did not have my permission to do any sort of exam on her. I let it go though but next year I will know to send the form back with a big fat NO across the top of it.

I agree 100% that form is way over the top and none of their bussiness.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
our school system requires a triennial physical examination for boys in high school sports that have not yet hit puberty, and our DS falls into this because when he had his initial exam he had yet to have hit puberty. He has marginally started puberty since then, but thats not the issue.

I find this kind of weird. Are girls required to complete this "triennial physical examination" for girls who have not hit puberty?

Also why would this matter that much in the first place. I am 18 and a guy. I would have been absolutely horrified if I had to complete a test that showed how far I was into puberty and then have the whole school know because of where I was placed in sports!

Are they even allowed to do that? I have never heard of that before.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

HELL to the NO!!!! Even if I consented to a physical, THAT physical would force me to cause extreme pain on someone else! Nobody's hands or eyes should be going anywhere near my child's genitals (aside from a hernia check as long as I knew about it beforehand and was allowed to be present if my child requested). What. the. hell?

ETA: Here's Minnesota's physical form. The only genital check is for hernia, and for girls they want the deets about your period (age of onset, how many in the last year). http://www.mshsl.org/mshsl/publicati...ysicalExam.pdf


----------



## hermionesmum (Feb 8, 2007)

If they need to assess physical maturity, particularly for boys playing contact sports with a huge variation in physical bulk at any given age I can almost understand the sexual curiosity, although it does seem over the top.

What really upset me was the "have you tried smoking, even a couple of puffs, smoking, drinking and any other experimentation kids might get up to."

If a young person wants to seek advice on these issues they should be able to do so anonymously and in confidence.
I could easily see a child letting something slip in this medical that could come back and bite them when applying for insurance or employment at a later date when the adolescent experimental phase is long past.

I would be very cross if my child had been subjected to this without my express permission.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal Pegasus* 
So, did the physical actually entail any of those sexually related examinations??!! I would be so furious if it did with my kid! And my son would have been mortified! I can't believe all of that cr*p!! It's unacceptably personal and invasive for no apparent reason in a sports physical. It almost borders on abuse (unless there's a really good reason for it)... and could have that kind of effect on a kid I'd think. Well, that's my opinion anyway.

To my understanding the questions were just that, questions. You filled them in on your own time before the exam.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
I find this kind of weird. Are girls required to complete this "triennial physical examination" for girls who have not hit puberty?

Also why would this matter that much in the first place. I am 18 and a guy. I would have been absolutely horrified if I had to complete a test that showed how far I was into puberty and then have the whole school know because of where I was placed in sports!

Are they even allowed to do that? I have never heard of that before.

First question, to my understanding, yes.

Second question, they dont place you any differntly because of your stage in puberty. There is limitations on what a child that has not hit puberty can do but the sports leauge, however. Like they cant make them run for miles upon miles, or do 100 pushups, things like that.


----------

